
Android AutoComplete with JSON Data served by Struts 2 - grobmeier
http://www.grobmeier.de/android-autocomplete-with-json-data-served-by-struts-2-05122011.html
======
alpb
Looks great. I think you should put a few screenshots of the autocomplete and
show examle of what is the Json generated.

If I can see that we will be using it in Android app of our next social
network startup. Bookmarking for now.

